
The exhaustive guide to dealing with angry customers - niraj_ranjan
https://hiverhq.com/blog/dealing-with-angry-customers/?y=yc
======
niraj_ranjan
The primary reason customers get angry is that they feel disrespected.
Companies, mostly unknowingly, institute customer service practices that are
disrespectful to customers in one way or the other.

This article explores why customers get angry and how you can turn them into
loyal advocates.

